# Greetings Earthlings



## Oui3Kings (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello one and all
Thank you for having me on your site, which I am finding most useful in my latest round of research. 
A little history on me. 
I've always been a "camper". Was a cub scout, and enjoyed many camping holidays as a kid. 
As a young adult my camping trips were mostly based at beer and/or music festivals, although we eventually matured to camping holidays. 
After a particularly hairy experience in Pembrokshire, involving a bell tent and a gale, the wife and I decided to purchase a camper van. 
We settled on a T5 panel conversion and enjoyed two years of European/UK short trips, and even when our son was born, stuck to the road with gusto. 

After a stressful year at work in 2016, we decided to jack it all in, rent out the flat, and head off for a year away (just the three of us) into Europe. 
We intended to go all of the places we'd never managed to get to in our three week holidays, as well as the ones we'd always intended to fly to. 
My wife convinced me to sell the T5 (hardest thing I have ever done) and buy a motorhome. With a small budget, we ended up with a 1992 Fiat Hymer B594, sold to us by a friend. It was an excellent decision, and our year away in Helmut the Hymer was thought provoking to a life changing tipping point. 
As the magical year away ended, we discovered that another little one would be coming along, so headed back to the dull life for jobs, hospital treatment, and saying goodbye to our beloved Hymer. 

So, here we are. 2 kids under 5, a ford focus estate, a couple of tents, more camping kit than fits in the car (although the purchase of a roof rack and top box will soon sort that) and an urge to enjoy the UK as much as we possibly can, has brought me into your world. 

I'm looking forward to getting stuck in, and discovering the recommendations, advice and tales of your experiences.

Peace

Ollie


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello Ollie & family, welcome aboard :wave:


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello Ollie - big welcome to the forum to you and your family :wave:

What a shame you had to bid farewell to Helmut but now that you've got the motorhoming bug, you just know he won't be your last home on wheels.

We might not all be Earthlings on here ya know, although all entities are most welcome. There's one member who rumour has it could come from the planet Ubuntu in the Linux solar system :rolleyes2: :raofl:


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 2, 2019)

Minisorella said:


> Hello Ollie - big welcome to the forum to you and your family :wave:
> 
> What a shame you had to bid farewell to Helmut but now that you've got the motorhoming bug, you just know he won't be your last home on wheels.
> 
> We might not all be Earthlings on here ya know, although all entities are most welcome. There's one member who rumour has it could come from the planet Ubuntu in the Linux solar system :rolleyes2: :raofl:



:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 2, 2019)

interesting introduction.......welcome


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi Ollie welcome and what a great introduction


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi and welcome along to the group.


----------



## Herbenny (Mar 2, 2019)

Great introduction Ollie and family

Weclome to the forum


----------



## Makzine (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello and :welcome: to the adventure :wave:


----------



## jeanette (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi Ollie and family :welcome::camper:


----------



## The laird (Mar 2, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## oppy (Mar 2, 2019)

Oui3Kings said:


> Hello one and all
> Thank you for having me on your site, which I am finding most useful in my latest round of research.
> A little history on me.
> I've always been a "camper". Was a cub scout, and enjoyed many camping holidays as a kid.
> ...



I've got a full length roof box / coffin, one of Halfrauds finest and roof bars if you want them, although you will have to come over to me to collect them. Oh yes, yet another 'oppy freebie, and welcome to the asylum


----------



## Oui3Kings (Mar 2, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hello Ollie & family, welcome aboard :wave:





Argh me hearty!


----------



## Oui3Kings (Mar 2, 2019)

Minisorella said:


> Hello Ollie - big welcome to the forum to you and your family :wave:
> 
> What a shame you had to bid farewell to Helmut but now that you've got the motorhoming bug, you just know he won't be your last home on wheels.
> 
> We might not all be Earthlings on here ya know, although all entities are most welcome. There's one member who rumour has it could come from the planet Ubuntu in the Linux solar system :rolleyes2: :raofl:



Hello!

It was a sad day, but she (yes, Helmut is a she) went to a chap in Portugal who gave her a full fix up, respray and interior spruce up. Everything we couldn't give her.
We're always on the hunt for the next van, but determined to get out there in this strange time without one. 

Never been to Ubuntu in Linux, but heard the ice cream is reasonable off season.


----------



## Oui3Kings (Mar 2, 2019)

trixie88 said:


> interesting introduction.......welcome



Too much info? I've never been very good at this type of thing....


----------



## Oui3Kings (Mar 2, 2019)

campervanannie said:


> Hi Ollie welcome and what a great introduction



Whoop! Ciao, great name.


----------



## Oui3Kings (Mar 2, 2019)

yorkslass said:


> :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
> 
> Hi, :welcome::wave::wave:



:wave::lol-049::rockroll:


----------



## Oui3Kings (Mar 2, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome along to the group.



:cheers:


----------



## Oui3Kings (Mar 2, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> Great introduction Ollie and family
> 
> Weclome to the forum



Thank you!


----------



## Oui3Kings (Mar 2, 2019)

Makzine said:


> Hello and :welcome: to the adventure :wave:



:wave:


----------



## Oui3Kings (Mar 2, 2019)

jeanette said:


> Hi Ollie and family :welcome::camper:



:rockroll:


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 2, 2019)

As Oppy said "welcome to the asylum " :scared:


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome to the wild side
You've got the right attitude  experience and youth on your side.
.
Use all the experience and advice that's on here.
Have fun and adventures.
Then brag about them on here.
You're even allowed a little embroidery.. I'm told.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------

